
Deep neural network vs. commercial algorithm in low-dose CT image reconstruction - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-019-0057-9
======
jostmey
I would be worried that the deep neural networks would fill in the blanks with
prior information from other patients, which might be incorrect. In other
words, the neural network imagines what should be there, and does not
faithfully represent what is there

~~~
aeternus
Yes, this should be a major concern, especially since CTs are used to detect
abnormalities. It's very likely that the vast majority of the training data
will be what is considered 'normal' for any given part of the body.

------
joe_the_user
It's behind a paywall but the use of the "commercial" in the title seems weird
(the abstract mentions "commercial iterative" technique fwiw). It seems like
any kind of algorithm can be commercial and making this part of the comparison
is odd. You could have an open source iterative technique or a commercial
neural network approach.

It's somewhat ironic also they make their code available on github but not the
actual article.

~~~
ur-whale
[https://github.com/hmshan/MAP-NN](https://github.com/hmshan/MAP-NN) and the
actual DNN looks like a somewhat shallow residual network.

------
martimarkov
Anyone wants to share the article?

~~~
apathy
sci-hub.tw does

